# late period while doing IUI treatment BFP vs BFN????



## lynne192

hey all. me and oh under going iui treatment. i had iui 2 weeks ago today and af was due yesterday but a no show. not testing yet as tested 10dpiui and 11dpiui i think both neg. so thought best wait and see if period was late...

anyways wondering how many women out there had late periods but weren't pregnant? how late were u etc?


----------



## caitlinsmom

Hi, when I had my first IUI I ended up being 3 days late :( We just had our 2nd IUI done today so now I begin the dreaded TWW. Good Luck to you!


----------



## lynne192

thanks i don't know what to think i am hoping its pregnancy but i am not counting my chickens, usually without treatment i am late but since starting IUI i have always been on 27 day cycle now on CD28... no period yet.... i dunno got alot of wind and feeling really hungry etc but think its all just wishful thinking.


----------



## confused27

hey lynne go test gl xx


----------



## lynne192

no tests and in class from 9am -5pm by time i get out everything is closed ad by the time i leave for class everything isn't opened yet lol :D plus having a poor week childcare skint me this week so don't want to waste money for no reason i think might just be a late period anything else would be tooo good to be true maybe i have a wee bug or something lol i really can't stop farting even my partner thinks its insane lol i almost never fart that anyone notices now everyone notices and was really struggling in class today with gas lol :D out now and home tired as hell decided to make myself a huge dinner and watch true blood i am trying to forget about the whole pregnancy TTC, period thing but can't help it keep going to the bathroom to check to see if there is any signs of AF.... i dunno alll confusing


----------



## confused27

aww hope this is it for you xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks just now sure wonder if i should post over in the pregnancy section for advice?


----------



## lynne192

well feel sooo stupid for getting my hopes up for nothing spent the whole day in a horrid day of complete depression followed by rage and seer hatered for everything so not been overly good day... 

i guess if nothing else i should be grateful i didn't buy and waste a pregnancy test, at clinic tomorrow for a scan to make sure no cysts or that left over from last cycles treatment, then onto this new cycle of iui.... we were going to take a month off but i have decided just to go ahead and do it anyways. we'll see as each day passes i am getting less and less hopeful and i think my partner is too today he said

" how could you not get pregnant with this" (pointing to himself) he meant it as a joke but i just felt like i died a little more inside. he's right though why can't i get pregnant with him since he is what the hospital call super fertile. i guess i just feel so lost. and after over 4 years trying i just feeling there is little or no hope. iui really doesn't seem to be working much at all... and after this treatment then thats it there is nothing left Game over. :cry:


----------

